# externes Festplattengehäuse für S-ATA



## mille (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor kurzem meinen Desktop pc verkauft und bin nun nur noch im Besitz eines Notebooks. 
Dennoch würde ich gerne meine S-ATA Festplatte meines "alten" benutzen und dazu brauche ich natürlich ein leises Festplattengehäuse. 

Ich finde allerdings nur welche für IDE-Festplatten, kann mir vielleicht einer von euch helfen und mir mal 2,3 oder 5 Produkte nennen die bis zu 50€ kosten dürfen (Weniger wäre besser) und einigermaßen ansehnlich sind!

MfG pornex


----------



## aquila (13. Mai 2005)

Hier wirst du fündig: http://www.geizhals.at/?cat=hdzub


----------



## mille (15. Mai 2005)

Auf der genannten webseite sind keine externen Festplattengehäuse für S-ATA Festplatten mit einem externen USB/Firewire anschluß zu finden!

Lediglich wechselrahmen und die bringen es ja nicht, wenn ich ein exterens Gehäuse brauche....

Hat sonst noch jemand einen RAtschlag in petto?


----------



## Fabian (15. Mai 2005)

http://kaufen.conrad.de/festplattengehaeuse_35_usb.asp

(PS: Google hats gefunden...)


----------

